

Need help rebuilding my web product - mhj

Hey guys... I'm at Stanford right now and I've been building a web product for the past few years and finally have something to show for it (users + revenue... woohoo!)<p>Now that I have my proof of concept and some solid backing... I've been thinking about re-writing this given my market strategy... but my engineering skills aren't what they used to be and I'm not 100% aware of all the tools and options out there given all the things I want to do (refine recommendations with, etc.)<p>I'd love to talk to someone who is a project manager or program manager-type and has experience rebuilding entire web products and is familiar with the full stack, and might be able to help me out by helping me think about the pros and cons of various frameworks, and might be able to help me think about the kinds of programming hours/resources I'd need to put into this<p>thanks!!!
======
andma
Hey I work as an engineer for a web startup in palo alto pretty close to
stanford. I have worked across the entire stack. Honestly, I don't think any
particular choice for a framework/language is going to matter much. You should
choose whatever you feel the most comfortable with or have the most experience
with. Also, why do you feel compelled to rewrite it? The time you spend
rewriting it might be better spent on customer development, marketing, etc.
You can contact me at andmahn1@g​mail.com if you want to meet up in palo alto.

------
kuahyeow
It might pay in certain cases to get directly from the horse's mouth. Talk to
web programmers of various stripes to get an idea of what's suitable for you.

Talk to project managers too, but do remember if you ask a PM, you will get a
long project plan that will take months - while the market changes right
beneath your feet. The reverse applies for programmers, but at least you get
to meet people who may be interested in actually working on your actual
product

~~~
mhj
that's a really good point, i guess i was hoping not to get stuck into the
typical php vs. ruby vs. whatever conversations, wanted to approach it as a
discussion around here are the 3 core functions and stay flexible on the
languages/frameworks so the PM thing kinda made sense :) in any case it
probably makes sense to talk to folks directly as well...

~~~
kuahyeow
Reading your reply, I'm not so sure about what you want. If you want
engineering options, talk to an engineer. If you want good design, talk to a
designer. Shouldn't you be the PM ?

~~~
mhj
im a bad PM, hence the reason why i need to talk to someone, im not hiring for
a position, just trying to have a chat with someone who can share their
thoughts

